# Brandeis Univ. Sergeant.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sergeant*
Brandeis University 
in Waltham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/13/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R0006237
Brandeis University Public Safety Department looks forward to welcoming a supervisor who shares and can help build upon and advance our department's commitment to ensuring Brandeis Public Safety Department is inclusive, equitable, diverse, and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported. 
The next Sergeant will have a proven track record of actively engaging a broad range of activities, training, and leadership development programs designed to foster and maintain an inclusive and equitable working environment. With an overarching commitment to community policing, members of the Brandeis University Public Safety Department are committed to the safety, security, and support of the members of the community. 
The Sergeant manages and supervises the campus police, security staff, dispatchers and parking monitors, providing 24/7 coverage for the department, to help accomplish the department's overall mission to provide a safe and secure environment all faculty, staff, students, and visitors/guests to the university and to protect life and property on and around the Brandeis campus. Makes decisions involving public safety issues, student issues, community living, crime prevention, and medical aid. Implements crime prevention programs. Investigates crimes and pursues prosecution in Massachusetts courts if appropriate; keeps records of all incidents. May act as liaison to the Waltham Police department as needed. May serve as a Conduct Officer for the Brandeis student conduct system. May supervise student workers in roles related to public safety.
Our new Sergeant will foster a diverse, inclusive and equitable culture to promote public safety, understanding and respect across all facets of campus life to reflect our institutional goals of creating a more inclusive and responsive environment. The Sergeant is also charged with ensuring compliance with the department's rules, regulations, policies, and procedures and performs various functions relating to the administrative and/or the operation of the department as directed.
*SIGNING BONUS: *We are offering up to a $2,000 sign on bonus for new hires. The bonus will be paid out after 90 days of successful employment.
*Essential Duties Include:*

Supervises police officers, security staff, dispatchers and parking monitors. May supervise student workers. Administers the normal daily functions and routine assignments related to the protection and usage of university buildings and grounds and related to the general safety and well-being of all university constituents. The Police Sergeant is the highest ranking official after hours and during weekends and holidays, tasked with making appropriate decisions as to who needs to be contacted for emergencies and/or general repairs etc. Oversees all functions held on university property to insure the safety of those attending.
Coordinates criminal investigations with the Massachusetts trial courts and other police departments.
Responsible for all written reports and newspaper media logs for all criminal and non-criminal events taking place within the community. Responsible for checking other police officers' reports for accuracy. Responsible for triaging and logging calls, including notifying the appropriate personnel depending on the type of call (security issue, medical assistance, repairs, etc.)
Responsible for filling shift coverage, special event assignments, and weekly staff rosters.
Maintains the campus alarm system to insure proper operation and makes any needed changes to provide the best security possible.
Implements crime prevention initiatives.
Supervises the maintenance of roadways for emergency vehicle access.
*Qualifications and Experience:*

Associates degree required. B.A./B.S. preferred.
Successful completion of the Commonwealth P.O.S.T. certified academy.
Three-five + years of supervisory experience in Law Enforcement, with strong preference given to college or university experience.
Proven experience in law enforcement technology programs - C.A.D., CJIS, CCTV, card access, COPLINK.
Proven experience as a past accreditation manager, ability to draft departmental policies and procedures.
Proven administrative and leadership skills as well as strong communication and written skills.
Ability to exercise good judgment, sensitivity to individual needs and perceptions and ability to act with tact and diplomacy.
Experience in developing training programs.
Successful completion of pre-employment medical/physical as required by the university, inclusive of drug and alcohol testing with no restrictions.
Successful completion of the pre-employment psychological examination, as determined by a qualified independent psychologist.
Valid Massachusetts vehicle operator's license. 
Valid certification documentation for First Responder First Aid course and CPR.
Successful completion and passing of criminal background and driver history check.
Must be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm and successfully complete firearms qualifications per Department standards.
Brandeis University is committed to providing its students, faculty and staff with an environment conducive to learning and working and where all people are treated with respect and dignity. Toward that end, it is essential that Brandeis be free from discrimination and harassment on the basis of race, color, ancestry, religious creed, gender identity and expression, national or ethnic origin, sex, sexual orientation, pregnancy, age, genetic information, disability, military or veteran status or any other category protected by law (also known as membership in a "protected class").

*Related Searches:*

Police and Public Safety

*Want to learn more about working for this employer?*
View Profile

Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now


----------

